# New member from Kuwait



## Thedark (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi guys ( and ladies ), new to this forum just wanted to drop in and say hi. I am a 28 yr old Dietitian from Kuwait, been training for quite some time and then took 5 yrs off and just got back to the grind with a vengeance 7 months ago, I am currently on PCT ( 3 weeks) from a pretty bad ass cycle and looking forward to starting my final cycle * hopefully* in a week or two. Looking forward to being a member of this community, I just hope I remember my username and password


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 2, 2015)

Welcome! Big Ramy visits here, user name is 'reddog' - he's kinda shy though


----------



## XxBigTimexX (Nov 2, 2015)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Riles (Nov 2, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Thedark (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks guys, looking forward to being a part of this foru) I'll keep an eye out for the big guy TheCaptn I'll keep my food in a safe place


----------



## brazey (Nov 4, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## the_predator (Nov 6, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## SUKS2BU (Nov 7, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------

